# Power/Volume Buttons



## mdicienzo (Dec 20, 2011)

Does anyone else not like having the power and volume rocker on the same side? It's a pretty minor issue but I feel like it would be better to have the volume rocker on the other side. I frequently hit the power button when trying to quickly turn up the volume using the rocker.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine are too close to my case. I prefer power on one side and volume on the other.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Anyone know how to take screen shots on the N7?


----------



## s1ncere (Jun 28, 2012)

iPois0n said:


> Anyone know how to take screen shots on the N7?


volume down + power doesnt work? thought that was standard.

fuck me, i get my tracking number almost 24 hours ago and ups hasnt updated. want my n7 MEOW


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Volume down + power works

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

droidmakespwn said:


> Volume down + power works
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


K just was wondering. Thanks


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

So, what is the method for entering recovery, both volumes plus power, ala gnex? Is that difficult with this configuation?


----------



## Migamix (Oct 9, 2011)

I would think having buttons in one side will give a docking option.... aren't there some docking pins on the other side.?

(GNexToro(HWv9)-TapTalk2)


----------

